# Can you use eye liner as lip liner?



## internetchick (Dec 31, 2010)

I was asking because I have some brown liners I have been thinking of using on my lips, but don't know if that is safe or not.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 31, 2010)

I do it all the time! I'm sure it's safe an eyeliner is much more gentle than a lipliner.


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeh sure you can do it. Why not?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 31, 2010)

I was concerned about ingredients. You know how some MAC pigments are only for specific areas? I will give it a try later.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 31, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was concerned about ingredients. You know how some MAC pigments are only for specific areas? I will give it a try later.


 i'm pretty sure that mac's pigments were reformulated a couple of years ago to be both eye and lip safe.  check on this first because i could be wrong.

i think it would be safe to use eyeliner on your lips, such as a neutral as long as you aren't eating it!  i would be more careful about using blue's.  

be very careful if you think about wearing lipliner on your eyes.  the red pigment sometimes used is very irritating to eyes.


----------



## Lysette (Jan 3, 2011)

Blues and greens are sometimes not lipe-safe (chromium green, ferric ferrocyanide), red alum dyes are usually lip safe, so brown pencils should be ok.


----------



## esha (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't see why not.. I would probably be more concerned with using lip liners as eyeliner but I've done it and never had any problems with that.


----------

